# Denim bench shirts



## psych (Nov 20, 2013)

Does any body still use them?  I would like to get one just to train in.  Need a break from my katana.  Would like some advice on how to use one.


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 21, 2013)

Psych I can holler at my old roomie up in wis if ya like. He was into denims a lot and knows those shorts well . You have probably seen him at some of your meets .  You might PM Darkside he is fairly equipment savvy I believe . 
T...


----------



## psych (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks T!!! For awhile I was like..."I don't think anyone here knows what i'm talking about".


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 22, 2013)

Earnie was really big on denims and canvass a while back. Some guys really like them.I'll ask my bud this weekend. Can't remember who you wear . Titan,
inzer? I'll be in saturday morning . .   T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 22, 2013)

I know they are also named daisey dukes  psych  .shessh..


----------



## psych (Nov 22, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> I know they are also named daisey dukes  psych  .shessh..



I meant the shirts not the suits bro. LOL....dick!

And yes, from years of squatting I have the perfect ass like daisy duke.  I have been told this...dbol booty 

By your mother :action-smiley-055:


----------



## turbobusa (Nov 22, 2013)

Awwweright here we go! I was gonna say Jay-lo like ass on psych..
I'll holler at hughy(denim) after the funeral today. Hey Psych Saw your guy Derek 
at about 530am . I didnt realize that was him that put up that monster raw 
937 squat. Badass!    Holler soon, T.....


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 22, 2013)

ROFGLOL!!!!!    ..T we have a sensitive flower in this house of pain..


----------



## psych (Nov 22, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> ROFGLOL!!!!!    ..T we have a sensitive flower in this house of pain..



LOL! You know Ed, got to be able to bust balls.


----------



## gs44 (Dec 3, 2013)

I used the denim back in the middle 90s and loved them but they don't compare to the new polys.


----------



## ShortStop (Dec 3, 2013)

yea I like the new sweatless shirts they got now


----------

